# My chi is trying to throw up but ...



## bigbadboss101 (Jul 3, 2012)

My dog has been trying to throw up but nothing is coming up.
The other day I saw a bumble bee and Cody snapped at it and then I didn't see the bee again. I am not sure if he swallowed it. Last 36 hours or so he has been trying to upchuck. Looks like a hacking cough but nothing happens.

He has been drinking water (not too much ) but hasn't eaten as much as he normally would. What to do?

I adopted him from a rescue organization about a week ago. He is around 18 months from L.A.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Are you sure it's not reverse sneezing? There are videos of reverse sneezing on youtube. Another thing it could be is collapsing trachia, but that is rarer and much more serious. There is videos of that condition on youtube, too. If it is reverse sneezing, it is very normal for chis.


----------



## bigbadboss101 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bingo. Thank you!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'd agree about making sure it is not reverse sneezing, which is very common in Chis. 

Here are some references on reverse sneezing:
Reverse Sneeze - What is a "reverse sneeze"?
Reverse Sneezing in Dogs | Diagnosis, Signs, Treatment | VCA Animal Hospitals

And a video showing what it looks and sounds like:


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't know how old this little one is, but I'd have him checked by a vet. It could be a heart related thing. Better safe than sorry.


----------

